# Girlfriend issues- she just told me she heard from her Ex. Now she is unsure



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

Hey guys/gals,
I just need to hear from you all on your thoughts...I think I know what I need to do, but wanted to hear from you and your thoughts. 

a little background...Me and my girlfriend are living together at her place...but I still maintain my own home as well...anyway...
Well, the last couple of days my girlfriend has been a little stand offish. I have been asking her if she is ok and she kept saying yes...but deep down inside I knew something was wrong. Well, i just got an email from her and she said she heard from her Ex-boyfriend...Well I say Ex-boyfriend...but he is married and has been "trying to get divorced for some time now". and now she says she is not so sure about her and I. She said she is not entirely sure she can tell him no when he gets his divorce finalized. Meanwhile I was just fixing to put my house up for rent and formerly move in with her. I am crushed!!! She said she thought this guy was out of her life for good and that she was over him and now this dude comes back in and with a simple email has her all rattled. This guy has done this to her before as well where he promised her he would get divorced and still never does, but I think its his way of keeping her at bay. 

My gut reaction is to just go to her house get my stuff and leave. If she is even thinking about another guy, then Im thinking we are DONE! I dont want to hang around and be the "other guy" or always second guesssing myself, or wondering if she is really going where she says she is going. What are yalls thoughts.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

DeerSlayer said:


> My gut reaction is to just go to her house get my stuff and leave. If she is even thinking about another guy, then Im thinking we are DONE! I dont want to hang around and be the "other guy" or always second guesssing myself, or wondering if she is really going where she says she is going. What are yalls thoughts.


ding ding


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

IF you need to even ask.....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

F that. Listen to your gut. Go home!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's time to trade that one in.


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

Cut your losses.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

How good looking is she? Lol


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Run as fast as you can. It sucks and sorry to hear that. If it does not happen now, it will happen in the future. Been there done that. Did I mention RUN!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Don't walk, .......................RUN


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

DeerSlayer said:


> My gut reaction is to just go to her house get my stuff and leave. If she is even thinking about another guy, then Im thinking we are DONE! I dont want to hang around and be the "other guy" or always second guesssing myself, or wondering if she is really going where she says she's going.


Leave while its still easy. No divorce, you have a house, cut your losses

Cody C


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

dun.


----------



## Hunt/Fish63 (May 15, 2013)

tough deal for you, but i'd cut out and go fishing and never look back!!!!!!!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

She obviously cannot make a commitment, let her go! Pack your stuff and move back to your house. Let her and the x have each other, sounds like they deserve each other. If she is thinking of going back to him, she is not committed to you, and you have no future. She is not in the same ballpark as you are, she's playing a different game.

Get out, and move on to someone who is not hung up in past relationships. You already know all this, so I'm not sure there is really any question here. You don't need permission to do what is right for you. Move on!


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Time to punt...well, in your case, RUN!!!!


----------



## Bluewater Joe (May 27, 2011)

Quickly get your stuff and go home. She needs to sort out HER problem. You don't have one! Seriously, she is the one with unresolved issues. You can NEVER be second fiddle and expect happiness.


----------



## Hollon (May 9, 2013)

Sounds like she is trying to decide which one of you has more money. I don't think there is any true love in either relationship.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Suck it up and shake it off. Your heart might be broken, but at least you still have your dignity.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Hit it and quit it........


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Sorry for your hurt but I have to agree. Break clean and never look back. Draaging it out will only prolong the hurt. Good Luck and Pray to God..


----------



## Captjohn62 (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree with everyone else. Go get your stuff, get out of there, today. Don't even bother with talking to her. Her mind is on another man. Your back burner. Sorry bud.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Its time to get a new girlfriend.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

GET OUT, before she steals your soul and makes you a part of her chaos!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Mail a copy of the email to the guys house...addressed to Mrs. Cheater...let that fuel that fire.

Get out while the gettins good.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

She is not for you. Run run run. I will get few friends and get with Chad and do some fishing!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

It seems cut and dry to me. I would go with my cut on this one for sure. Like said before better to get out now before you sell your house and invest years into this.
No one can tell you how to feel. This is something you will have to work out on your own. My dad always said "you can not change anyone only what you can stand"
I will keep you in my prayers 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

No shame in it, but move on. I would not want to be with someone, certainly not eventually married to anyone, who had not gotten over their past. If she is unsure about someone in her past she will always be unsure and wondering, and that is not fair to you. You deserve better than second place.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Go get your things. Don't cause a commotion doing it (ain't worth it). Leave quietly, go have a drink or 3, & get ready to slay some deer! I've been there, it sucks.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's a video to put it into perspective:


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like your gut already knows the correct answer, and BTW, you already are "the other guy"


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Take her on a weekend trip somewhere a pretty good distance from the house. Leave all the bags in the car and tell her to check out the place. Then smoke the tires and let her spend the next day or so trying to find a way home. 

You will laugh about it for years to come.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree with what others have said and you should post a picture so none of us fall into a trap with this girl either!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Say Bye, and stay gone!!!!!!!!

Deep down, you kept the house for a reason...

The reason has come to light


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

The *right* girl will never do this to you. Move on.


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

Once a fence jumper, always a fence jumper, It's like a chicken eating dog, you can't break them from it.


----------



## rodholder (Apr 24, 2012)

Go with your gut.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Hasta la vista Baby. You gotta take care of "you" before you can take care of somebody else. Been there, done that! Sucks at first but I really believe God is trying to tell you something here. Don't be mean, just cut her loose and let her "find" (or try to) the happiness she "thinks" she will get from this. Sounds like she has some lessons to learn and she most certainly will. (We all do). REMEMBER, you deserve to be happy too and there IS something better in your future. I would hate to dedicate my life to ANYONE who is not 100% sure they can dedicate 100% to the relationship too. Life is way too short to be unhappy. Sounds like you already know all this so I'll stop here. Wishing you the very best, Guy


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Dude. Really?? Trust me from experience - if she is willing to F around with a married guy, she will do the same to you.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I would definitely leave, don't waste anymore time with someone who is hung up on someone else. If I was in that same situation, I wouldn't hesitate to leave. It will be hard and it sucks but it will pass and you will be just fine! You will look back eventually and laugh wondering why you even questioned leaving or not!


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> How good looking is she? Lol


I can answer without ever seeing her......not good looking enough to be remotely worth the future pain. Seems like it's overwhelming what you need to do.

Tell her to take some time to get her life straight and good luck with a married man because that always turns out well. Then forget her and move on.

So what are you going to do?


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

eliminate as much "drama" as you can in your life. you will live alot longer


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

My gut reaction is to just go to her house get my stuff and leave. 

This!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Pack your bags....


----------



## Harley65 (Jun 30, 2013)

Dump er


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Cody C said:


> Leave while its still easy. No divorce, you have a house, cut your losses


Bingo!!

Grab your hat and go on back home with your head held high. She ain't worth it. If she was, he would still be with her from the first time around.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Move on. There is not reason to put stress/drama in your life. 

Go to Twin Peak or Hooters this afternoon and enjoy a few beers.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Defenitely move on quickly, but it also sounds like the ex's wife may need a "friend" about now. Maybe you should introduce yourself!


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Cut her loose. Move on and never look back. It's not so good that it's worth putting up with that mess.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Run*

Get out why you can!


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Go with your gut. Apparently she does not know what/who she wants and that is not a good thing. Go and get your stuff out of the house and tell your future renters that the deal is off. 

I am glad that you kept your house, makes this much easier.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I didn't even read your story.... BAIL!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Get out as fast as you can. A woman who is unsure is dangerous...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

DeerSlayer said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> I just need to hear from you all on your thoughts...I think I know what I need to do, but wanted to hear from you and your thoughts.
> 
> a little background...Me and my girlfriend are living together at her place...but I still maintain my own home as well...anyway...
> ...


sounds like he has already been giving her the dong, split!!


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

I can imagine this is hard on you, but if she is showing interest in and communicating with her ex then it's time to leave. Wishing you luck and hope things turn out well for you.


----------



## CHEVYCOUNTRY (Aug 5, 2013)

Bro. Best thing is go with your gut. It kills but I might be in the same kind of thought process as you just not exact same situation. Sorry bro


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

cody c said:


> leave while its still easy. No divorce, you have a house, cut your losses
> 
> cody c


^^^^^^what he said!!!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Leave before it gets more difficult.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I think you should give her a chance.

Â©


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

There is a nice fisherwoman on this site.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=504137


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

I think this would have been a lopsided pole. I am with everyone else you don't want those doubts/thoughts time to leave.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> I think you should give her a chance.
> 
> Â©


And here's the Ex!


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

The way I would handle it, is get her all turned on, check into Pound town USA for the last time after that I would gather my stuff and leave. I ain't no expert but hell she going to put u thru this emotional roller coaster ride u minus well get a piece before you leave.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Adios baby goodbye, hope you have a good life! I would gone bro.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Leave in good terms that way when they are living together you can call her up and still get some. Pay back is a *&%^$Y^%!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Ducatibilt said:


> And here's the Ex!


:brew2:
Â©


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

bassmaster2004 said:


> The way I would handle it, is get her all turned on, check into Pound town USA for the last time after that I would gather my stuff and leave. I ain't no expert but hell she going to put u thru this emotional roller coaster ride u minus well get a piece before you leave.


HAHA. True.......


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

DeerSlayer said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> I just need to hear from you all on your thoughts...I think I know what I need to do, but wanted to hear from you and your thoughts.
> 
> a little background...Me and my girlfriend are living together at her place...but I still maintain my own home as well...anyway...
> ...


Make sure you get your sack back before you leave!!!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

LIke Clint Black said in the song. She should be seeing nothing be tail lights.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

the writing is on the wall...


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I'd stay at her house long as possible just to annoy the **** out of her...but that's just me!


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

bassmaster2004 said:


> The way I would handle it, is get her all turned on, check into Pound town USA for the last time after that I would gather my stuff and leave. I ain't no expert but hell she going to put u thru this emotional roller coaster ride u minus well get a piece before you leave.


With a good ol' Dirty Sanchez at the end to make things official!

haha


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

When in doubt pull out! Go get your stuff and a new gf. Then play this song


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> I'd stay at her house long as possible just to annoy the **** out of her...but that's just me!


So......A few hours max?


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds eerily familiar. 

Good luck. You know what to do. I doubt you do it, I didnt do it when I was faced with the same situation, and it just prolonged the inevitable. 

It is tough when you feel like this is the one, and she is "different"...I should have listened to everyone and bailed when the bailing was good.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Backwater1 said:


> With a good ol' Dirty Sanchez at the end to make things official!
> 
> LMAO ---


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Run like hell!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

More than likely the ex won't leave. Leave her alone till she makes up her mind and you have had time to digest this with your brain. Things will unravel and you can make decisions accordingly. Stay friends or whatever, but move out.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

fishingwithhardheadkings said:


> Leave in good terms that way when they are living together you can call her up and still get some. Pay back is a *&%^$Y^%!


X 2.... Keep it as a booty call.... Until you find a good girl.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Time to go !*

let your feet do the walking !

:brew2:


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We all know that there's one under every rock and bush, and the good ones are hard to find. But she doesn't seem to be a keeper, so saddle up and get on down the road.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> More than likely the ex won't leave. Leave her alone till she makes up her mind and you have had time to digest this with your brain. Things will unravel and you can make decisions accordingly. Stay friends or whatever, but move out.


And then you will be stuck in this perpetual loop for a while, where she calls you crying and apologizing profusely when the X says "NO, I AM MARRIED!" and then disappears when he says "Hey, I gotta room on the beach for the weekend, you coming?"

Dont get stuck in that cycle, she is not worth it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Gotta go. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Leave while you can, plenty of fish


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Leave! No second thoughts. And don't take her back when she comes crawling. She couldn't be dedicated the first time, she wont the second either.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

She did you a big favor by showing this character flaw before you got in any deeper... Thank her for that, and go.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

if no one has said it....I'D RUN LIKE HE!!....and consider yourself lucky.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

If it smells like trout get out


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

bassmaster2004 said:


> The way I would handle it, is get her all turned on, check into Pound town USA for the last time after that I would gather my stuff and leave. I ain't no expert but hell she going to put u thru this emotional roller coaster ride u minus well get a piece before you leave.


Greatness!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

This thread should be titled, 'I need some help moving!'


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

gigem87 said:


> She did you a big favor by showing this character flaw before you got in any deeper... Thank her for that, and go.


X2


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Take naked pics of her then leave her! haha


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I think 2cool is leaning toward run like hell while you still have a house.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this. I agree with most everyone. Execute an about face, step off on your left and go fishing! Again, sorry you are having to deal with this. I've been in the same situation and know its not easy. Move on and don't look back!


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

DeerSlayer said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> I just need to hear from you all on your thoughts...I think I know what I need to do, but wanted to hear from you and your thoughts.
> 
> a little background...Me and my girlfriend are living together at her place...but I still maintain my own home as well...anyway...
> ...


 "Well, i just got an email from her and she said she heard from her Ex-boyfriend"
if she cant tell you this in person, thats BS. she had her chance to say no to him, but didnt. 
it sucks but you will be better off in the long run.


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

Run Forest Run!!!!


----------



## BUDNUT (Nov 5, 2010)

X's the First 10 pages


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Leave now before it really costs you


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The fact she let you know by email versus talking face to face is indicative of many problems communicating down the road. Cut your losses now and boogie out of there back to your own place.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Listen to your gut. It makes better decisions than other parts of your anatomy.

Was is the same situation years ago with my ex and took a pretty severe emotional beating before I finally had enough and pulled the plug.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Invite her, her ex-boyfriend, & his wife all over to the house & talk it over...& PLEASE make a video to share with us!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Dude, BAIL OUT before you get in even deeper! The right one will never leave you second guessing.

Just my opinion


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Your gut is smarter than the little guy below--cut your losses and leave before it gets worse!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oyster Dog said:


> Your gut is smarter than the little guy below


Maybe that is why she is excited about the Ex again....Jus Sayin. :tongue:


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Why pull the plug on a good f.b. never hurts having a couple around...just dont take'm serious


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Not bein ugly, but she just told ya she doesn't want ya. Get your chit and go. And don't go back, she doesn't get a second chance.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Respect yourself, and end the relationship.

Do not let this drag on. The further and further you delve into the web of a cheater, the harder and harder it is for you to EVER become normal again. I tried for a couple of years to save my marriage, but it inevitably ended... and now I find myself almost incapable of love. Woman after woman after woman after woman... there's an endless line of 2 week to 2 month "relationships"... all ending because I cannot open up or trust. And I cannot see the end of the line.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> My gut reaction is to just go to her house get my stuff and leave. If she is even thinking about another guy, then Im thinking we are DONE! I dont want to hang around and be the "other guy" or always second guesssing myself, or wondering if she is really going where she says she is going. What are yalls thoughts.


Seriously...you have to ask us? Take some pictures of her and post them up before you leave though. 

TH


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Im with Blk Jk, Forget these naysayers, invite the girlfriend, the girlfriends boyfriend, and the girlfriends boyfriends wife over for relationship counciling. I am sure a good counselor can solve this problem.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

You should forward a link to this thread to his wife. It will keep him from getting any at home for sure, and maybe help her if they ever get divorced, leaving him with less dough after the divorce and making him less appealing to your girlfriend or whatever else he's keeping on a leash.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

This thread should be about you asking for help moving out, not should you move out!! There are waaaaaayyyyy too many fish in the sea. If you're not out by 6PM today, you dang sure don't need to post up again.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Common law marriage says you should get half the house...so maybe you should stay awhile and run her arse out...:biggrin:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep, take the advice of all your 2Cool brothers. It hurts when this happens but the best thing you can do at this point is move back home. When a woman says this it is just the tip of the iceberg. Submerged underneath the water's surface is the truth and it is alot bigger than what you can see.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

After you're outta there, drop by the local Public Health Clinic for a test or 2. :redface:


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Does she have any hot friends? Has she ever confided in you that deep down she always fantasizes about being with a woman? If so, how about a nice 3some on the way out? 

Oh, and get some pics and post them.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Mont said:


> It's time to trade that one in.


They are like Taxi Cabs and another will come around the corner in just a minute. Hell catch a ride with 3-4 of them. Its fun!!!


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

same as what others have said. get out of that ordeal quickly.


----------



## Kenner18V (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry,but she got more then a email from the x-boyfriend.!! If you want proof ask her to look at her phone records, his number is all over her number. 

Good Luck go have some beers and go hunt the 2 legged deer.:brew2:


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

I would leave as well, plenty more good woman out there. Like others said get out and go do some fishing


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

You can leave now or she will tell you to leave later but, either way you are out.

If she really loved you, this would not be happening.

Move on.


Ruff


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

Cut her out of the pasture but be sure and close the gate. You would not want her to wander back in. Definite cull !!!!


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

and 

It won't be easy but, it will be worth it.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Man, I've seen this scenario several times over the years and it always works out the same. The girl goes back to her ex, then after a while he finds something he likes better (or remembers why he left her the first time) and she wants to get back together with you.. Then the same scenario usually gets repeated again and again. 

I know it hurts, but it's best to cut your losses before you have a marriage and kids in the mix. Could you ever feel comfortable trusting her again.. I doubt it, and trust is everything in a relationship.


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

No matter what she looks like or how good she is in the sack, there is somebody out there that couldn't put up with her ****.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

All women are nuts and very fickle. Always keep that in mind when deciding what you should do in situations like this.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

You know what you should do without asking. Now install a little more backbone and do it. I know it's scary, but it's best.


----------



## cody2422 (Feb 26, 2013)

Doubleover said:


> Hit it and quit it........


toot it and boot it


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> All women are nuts and very fickle. Always keep that in mind when deciding what you should do in situations like this.


Yeah I call BS on finding "The Right One"........Don't know if god has created one yet......


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*update---Im moved out and back in my own home!!!*

Everyone,
thanks for your many comments/suggestions. It was all very helpful!!!

I took a long lunch and went to her house got all my stuff and took off! Time to get on with gettin on!!!!


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

DeerSlayer said:


> Everyone,
> thanks for your many comments/suggestions. It was all very helpful!!!
> 
> I took a long lunch and went to her house got all my stuff and took off! Time to get on with gettin on!!!!


Atta boy! Go find one of her good looking friends. Best thing you will ever do!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Right on. Absolutely a no brainer.

When she calls you in a year, and she will, to rekindle and go have a drink, nail her like no ones business at your house then tell to get the hell out as soon as you're done and don't ever fng call me again.

It'll happen then you will definately have closure.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Just the fact that she's even thinking about this dude is grounds for her dismissal! Don't be in a relationship that you have to worry about.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Good luck. Maybe Bonito can introduce you to his daughter.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok now what are you going to do when the ex shows up at your house at 1 am liquored up and ready to go? Don't worry, we can advise you through that one too


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

DeerSlayer said:


> Everyone,
> thanks for your many comments/suggestions. It was all very helpful!!!
> 
> I took a long lunch and went to her house got all my stuff and took off! Time to get on with gettin on!!!!


Remember "block that phone number!"

You are free! free at last! You are free!


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

DeerSlayer said:


> Everyone,
> thanks for your many comments/suggestions. It was all very helpful!!!
> 
> I took a long lunch and went to her house got all my stuff and took off! Time to get on with gettin on!!!!


Geez! You must not have had very much stuff over there. It would take me a week just to move the stuff out of fishing room. 3 more for my hunting room and 4 months for the garage stuff.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> I think you should give her a chance.
> 
> Â©


Dang sure didn't expect a "reddie" for that:rotfl: heck with it, let 'em rip:tongue:

Â©


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

The woman is throwing away her life over a MARRIED DUDE!!!!! You deserve WAY better than that.


RUN.....RUN.....RUN!!!!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> Right on. Absolutely a no brainer.
> 
> When she calls you in a year, and she will, to rekindle and go have a drink, nail her like no ones business at your house then tell to get the hell out as soon as you're done and don't ever fng call me again.
> 
> It'll happen then you will definately have closure.


Amen to that! Green to ya!

I've been down that road more than once. I never told them to get out, but I did take as many free rides as I could and kept them at arms length. It never takes too long for them to figure out the score.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

The best medicine for getting over a relationship is to go find a new f.b.


----------



## LODI QUACKER (Jun 19, 2012)

Here is the deal, she WILL CALL TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Be ready for that chit. Like someone else said just block the number so you dont know when she does. She hasnt gotten a sure thing from ole dude yet, so she is going to loose her chit when she gets home and your stuff is gone.


Bet on it!!!! DO NOT ANSWER!!!!!!!!!!! You should be ****** and she will go batchitcrazy! 

watch and see.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

This is a fishing forum......


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Dang sure didn't expect a "reddie" for that:rotfl: heck with it, let 'em rip:tongue:
> 
> Â©


Rough crowd. I just hit you with some cabbage to offset.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks jtupper, my skins thick anyway. Not like this







Â©


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

The story...

Your GF starts seeing the ex-BF behind your back, or already is seeing him. He bangs her for a while, unable to differentiate love from lust. After he's banged her for about 6 months, he tells her he can't leave his wife, just can't. She's out on the street and you've found someone better with no baggage and drama.

GTFO


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

some people will never change, move on and save yourself bait money.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Wizness said:


> This is a fishing forum......


Yet you felt the need to contribute to a non-fishing topic.....


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

DeerSlayer said:


> *"other guy" or always second guesssing myself, or wondering if she is really going where she says she is going*.


This should answer your question, tough situation you are in because your heart and head clash.

Best way to get over it is put yourself around some positive friends.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

She emailed you......????

Get the hell out and don't look back.

And post some pics of her so we can see why you asked this question in the 1st place.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

One word of advice from someone who's been there.





:doowapsta NEXT :doowapsta


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Wizness said:


> This is a fishing forum......


No this is TTMB

The Totally Texas Message Board, an open topic, G-rated forum for folks that like fishing (no politics, team sports or ttt's please)

Most topics can be discussed by people who happen to have the love of fishing in common.

Move on over to the General Fishing Discussion


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Wizness said:


> This is a fishing forum......


Fishing isn't always just about catching fish.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

LODI QUACKER said:


> Here is the deal, she WILL CALL TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Be ready for that chit. Like someone else said just block the number so you dont know when she does. She hasnt gotten a sure thing from ole dude yet, so she is going to loose her chit when she gets home and your stuff is gone.
> 
> Bet on it!!!! DO NOT ANSWER!!!!!!!!!!! You should be ****** and she will go batchitcrazy!
> 
> watch and see.


this^^^^^


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Was her name Denise? LOL!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Wizness said:


> This is a fishing forum......


TTMB is open subject, general interest forum for nearly all topics except those listed in the FAQ section. It's G-rated, and family friendly. Please don't use TTT or any other similar mechanism to draw attention to your posts, but instead use your intelligence to update existing threads with new information that you think others might want to have.

here ya go 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

The door, QUICKLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

JEFF FOXWORTHY 
Guys, if a woman says to you "I think we should start seeing other people," trust me, she has already cut a pony from the herd, and if she ain't ridin' him yet, she *has* pulled the saddle out of the barn.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Bearkat73 said:


> Atta boy! Go find one of her good looking friends. Best thing you will ever do!


^^^THIS^^^^


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> Dang sure didn't expect a "reddie" for that:rotfl: heck with it, let 'em rip:tongue:
> 
> Â©


Someone thought your "portfolio" needed a little contrast!


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

I sure hope you are rolling off one of her best friends by now! Do work son! Tag and Release to fight another day!


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

DeerSlayer said:


> Everyone,
> thanks for your many comments/suggestions. It was all very helpful!!!
> 
> I took a long lunch and went to her house got all my stuff and took off! Time to get on with gettin on!!!!


:cheers: now the trick is to keep her gone!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

DeerSlayer said:


> Everyone,
> thanks for your many comments/suggestions. It was all very helpful!!!
> 
> I took a long lunch and went to her house got all my stuff and took off! Time to get on with gettin on!!!!


Good luck, change or re-key your house locks, Quick!


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

good on you for getting out. Don't look back, and don't respond to calls/Emails.


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

djwag94 said:


> Good luck, change or re-key your house locks, Quick!


This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

There is 17 pages and I haven't seen a picture of her yet....Whats the deal?


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Ducatibilt said:


> Fishing isn't always just about catching fish.


Right, sometimes you only catch crabs...

:ac550:


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

I'm impressed by the near-unanimous opinions. When was the last time we agreed on anything?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey *DeerSlayer* here is a ringtone you can put on your phone for her number when she calls so you don't accidentally pick it up...:biggrin:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The worst is the emailed break up letter and pretty sure a cheater. Good to hear you got your sense's and got your scheet. Now the 1st thing you need to do is go out and find a slump buster. All the hurt will go away.

Be strong, Be a champion!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

bassmaster2004 said:


> The way I would handle it, is get her all turned on, check into Pound town USA for the last time after that I would gather my stuff and leave. I ain't no expert but hell she going to put u thru this emotional roller coaster ride u minus well get a piece before you leave.


this is your answer... might as well get a parting gift.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

BATWING said:


> The worst is the emailed break up letter and pretty sure a cheater. Good to hear you got your sense's and got your scheet. *Now the 1st thing you need to do is go out and find a slump buster.* All the hurt will go away.
> 
> Be strong, Be a champion!


The best way to get over one girl, is to get under another!

:an1: a pink clam for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

You know what you should do....just DO IT!!! If she's unsure now.......she will be "unsure" again!! Are you a musical instrument?? 'Cause she sure seems to be playing you!!!


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Shooooo.............Chunk da deuce and roll out!! Find yourself another and if you need a wing man hit me up!! LOL


----------



## MesquiteThorn (Oct 13, 2010)

She's banging him! GTFO NOW! Or maybe after one last sympathy piece!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Give her the ol slip and rip treatment!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Get out of there!


----------



## WhiteSquall (Feb 11, 2013)

Does sound like a good candidate for a steady post break up hookup as she's still clinging onto the last one. You wear the pants and she will prolly come begging at your feet, do what she expects and beg her to love you etc etc she will only resent you and make you look like a true ******.

Although nothing in this game is black and white, I'd say RUN and run FAST before cutting her off isnt as easy as packing a duffle or two and throwing it in the back of the truck after drinking all her booze and telling her you're going to your place!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JFolm said:


> Someone thought your "portfolio" needed a little contrast!


Lol...bring it!

Â©


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

www.jerryspringertv.com/ Get her on the show!


----------



## texasnorthwind (Aug 22, 2010)

You need help moving your stuff?


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i want to know where your going to post all the "good" pictures of her?


----------



## Tiereta (Jul 10, 2013)

That's an easy one. No need to prolong this breakup, there are a pile of them out there.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Just move back home. Let her think about it and make up her mind once and for all. When her head gets on straight, she will be the woman you thought she was. If she still wants the to be the jerks "easy stuff", you can say thanks for the good times and move on.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

She is gone. Bang her sister first then dump her. Its the right thing to do.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Been there done that twice. It is very simple go get your stuff and don't look back. If she is thinking about him she is not going to stop very soon.
kust making it hard on yourself by staying.:cloud:


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Too many good women out there to be wasting your time with this one. I'm one more that says move on. 

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

Get the hell out of there! go nowwwwww! You are not and never will be her #1.... plain and simple. It really sucks but it is what it is man.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

There was a wise old sage on here years ago but does not post anymore. I remember this exact situation that was posted years ago too. The wise sage's advice was to the contrary and invaluable.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry for you loss, move back to your home, and cut all ties, just be glad u did not marry her and have kids, then she tells you.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Life's too short to put up with a cheating *****. Run. If you can't trust each other move on.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I would leave and never speak to her again. Give her mind a good working over.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Check into Pound Town USA--The 'ol slip and rip treatment--Best way to get over one is to get under another--Chunk da deuce and roll out--Bang her sister then dump her---and the classic Give her a Dirty Sanchez on the way out. Looks like a G-rated forum to me......... rs


----------



## 4dd1kt3d (Jun 19, 2012)

7 billion residents on Earth, 26 million in our great state of Texas. Half of those are of the opposite sex.......... Plenty of fish in the sea. You'll be fine. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Dang - nearly 200 replies and 9000 views. Dear Abby has nothing on 2cool.

BTW - yes, it's time to reboot. Cntr-alt-del and restart your life.


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Best of luck - you've made the right decision. Keep your chin up and don't look back! Remember "And this too shall pass".


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

If I remember correctly the wise old sages' advice was spot on but got deleted quickly and got him banned. I can try to clean it up if the OP is interested


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Woo wee- deerslayer it appears your experience is not unique.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Run like hell and dont look back.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

OK, I rtead only your OP and see that many of our fellow 2coolers have responded.
I ain't gonna read all these now but instantly have the correct answer for you. Get your Shcwit and run. Ho is a scum bag and always will be. Your heart and emotions will always be at her mercy. Life is too short to put up with that.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

not sure I have enough green to hand out, yall are great


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

bassguitarman said:


> Dang - nearly 200 replies and 9000 views. Dear Abby has nothing on 2cool.
> 
> BTW - yes, it's time to reboot. Cntr-alt-del and restart your life.


Yep relationship advice threads produce! Take the advice of Fishburd27 and make yourself a sandwich, sex ain't all that


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> Yep relationship advice threads produce! Take the advice of Fishburd27 and make yourself a sandwich, sex ain't all that


Maybe you can take the place of the OP and ask what did the wise old sage have to say about a situation just like this..


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

done


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

haparks said:


> done


Are you Mr Longview asking for the wise old sages advice?


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Its like 99 to 1 to leave.

What are you going to do?

Don't be 2nd string. Leave now and cut all ties if you are really hung up on her. It will be easier in the long run. Don't see her just for old times sake. You'll fall back into her trap. sounds like your just a fall back plan so she is not lonely. You don't want to play that game. You'll never win. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

mstrelectricman said:


> OK, I rtead only your OP and see that many of our fellow 2coolers have responded.
> I ain't gonna read all these now but instantly have the correct answer for you. Get your Shcwit and run. Ho is a scum bag and always will be. Your heart and emotions will always be at her mercy. Life is too short to put up with that.


This. And hit the nearest clinic......


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Joe, what did the wise old sage say? LOL!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

For those that have not read the whole thread, the original OP took an extended lunch and moved all his stuff back to his house.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> Joe, what did the wise old sage say? LOL!


Glad you asked, the wisdom the wise old sage shared was invaluable each time he posted.

Not totally sure if it is applicable to this OP, but to the prior OP, the wise old sage simply said.

Reverse your name and then run like one.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Great advice from all you guys. I have been through this same situation. 

The fact is if he has an emotional connection, the friends with benefits is not going to work.

That being said, the complete cutoff method makes them crazy. In my situation she had a melt down and then months later I received a package with lingerie and a neckless that I bought her.

She really tried to get a rise and a response.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Bassmaster2004 ,

Gets the winner and chicken dinner at Capt. Dave's house!! 

Classic tone, and I sure it has been done a time or two in many situations or so I have heard.:tongue:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Joe you have a quicker wit than me. Does it mean back the heck out if there as fast as possible?


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I've seen this happen to guys many times over the years and they always ended up feeling stupid. Get out and find some more. You owe it to yourself. The odds of finding one better than this are ASTRONOMICAL!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

So you guys are saying he should think about it....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> So you guys are saying he should think about it....


LOL! Sarcasm is always welcome!


----------



## BaffinBluez (Jun 8, 2004)

surf_ox said:


> Mail a copy of the email to the guys house...addressed to Mrs. Cheater...let that fuel that fire.
> 
> Get out while the gettins good.


^^ This. Then go with your gut feeling.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I personally would treat her like the hooker she is being . I'd tell her I'm just gonna move back to my place while u sort this out . That way you can still hit it . And about the time she decides she f'ed up I'd start letting her find out about the other girls I'm bringing over .i know from experince it works like a charm . She will get jealous and try to out do the new girl . Just let it play out .


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

he packed his **** almost 2 pages ago


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

* carp


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

BadBob said:


> he packed his **** almost 2 pages ago


Lmfao!! Packed his **** almost 2 pages ago. Funny stuff. Can't give green from my phone.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

DeerSlayer said:


> Everyone,
> thanks for your many comments/suggestions. It was all very helpful!!!
> 
> I took a long lunch and went to her house got all my stuff and took off! Time to get on with gettin on!!!!


3hrs & 21mins later after you started this thread you are out of there,....good !

There for a split second I thought the "power of the patch" had won again.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

You may have been thinking with the little head but the big one made the right decision.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Jaysand247 said:


> I personally would treat her like the hooker she is being . I'd tell her I'm just gonna move back to my place while u sort this out . That way you can still hit it . And about the time she decides she f'ed up I'd start letting her find out about the other girls I'm bringing over .i know from experince it works like a charm . She will get jealous and try to out do the new girl . Just let it play out .


Nah! Why wasting your valuable time! Cut her loose and forget it.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

You are lucky that you found out how dumb she is before your relationship went to the next level.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Just remember someone somewere is tired of her chit! No kids with her? Dueces!!

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## MurDoc04 (May 26, 2011)

Run buddy as fast as you can!!!! I been there!!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats but is she nuts? Why would you put her in this thread?


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> Congrats but is she nuts? Why would you put her in this thread?


**** phone, wrong thread lol


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

Run Forrest, run!! Nothin gets you over old stuff faster than new stuff....


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

it sounds like I might be a little late, but my advice is the same as everyone else get out

BUT I was going to add go ahead and get some rebound strange lined up first before you fully get out.....there is something about having the smell of another girl still on you while you are looking to meet a new girl that makes it so much easier

so even if you are "out" now go ahead and maybe keep in "contact" (see banging her) while you are working on something new then when the new comes online make a clean break

normally I would not give advice like this because I believe if you are "together" you should respect that or get out of that all or nothing, but in this case you are dealing with a flightly nut that has only herself and her stupid neediness on her mind so go ahead and do what is best for you.....and that is bag something else before you totally ditch her flightly ***


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The absolute most annoying thing you can do to a girl that peezes you off is to completely ignore her. It will drive her crazy while you can laugh about it and be happy you got out while the getting was good.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

BadBob said:


> he packed his **** almost 2 pages ago


That's awesome.


----------



## Biskit_Slanger (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't forget to update us when the ***** come crawling and crying! ****'em and feed 'em fish heads!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow ! 230 replies to this thread....That must represent thousands of years of experiences with male -female relationships....:headknock

Like "they" say..Can't live with them and can't live without them...


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Look at it this way "The Butt Hut" is open again..


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

When it comes to women , food, and fishing spots



follow your gut


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

When she calls, go back and hit it one more time. When you leave, leave a twenty on the bedside table. It will be finished.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

any update from the OP? 

how did it go down yesterday when she found out you hauled your chit off???


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Definitely looking for an update on this. How did she take it?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Loco Motion said:


> When she calls, go back and hit it one more time. When you leave, leave a twenty on the bedside table. It will be finished.


Loco, I don't agree with you often, but I 100% agree with this!!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dang. Is it worth reading all 24 pages?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Loco Motion said:


> When she calls, go back and hit it one more time. When you leave, leave a twenty on the bedside table. It will be finished.


Good Idea...You might even use the drapes instead of a towel as a kicker. :bounce:


----------



## keeepitwet (Jul 6, 2010)

An old man once told me: "If it flies, floats, or f***'s, rent it!
I'm thinking he was on to something.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

keeepitwet said:


> An old man once told me: "If it flies, floats, or f***'s, rent it!
> I'm thinking he was on to something.


Referring to that word is frowned upon around here. I think everyone here so far has been clever in dancing around the topic, without actually giving it a name. You may have just squashed this very entertaining thread.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

DeerSlayer said:


> Everyone,
> thanks for your many comments/suggestions. It was all very helpful!!!
> 
> I took a long lunch and went to her house got all my stuff and took off! Time to get on with gettin on!!!!


Just in case you have not done it yet, change all the locks on your house. I promise that something you took she wants back because she paid for it or it was a gift or some other BS, it's a control issue. Good luck, be careful and have fun.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Uh oh, OP, you still alive?


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Referring to that word is frowned upon around here. I think everyone here so far has been clever in dancing around the topic, without actually giving it a name. You may have just squashed this very entertaining thread.


farts?


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Wishin you the best dude.......You will be in happy you did in appox. 3-5 days.....

Then it will look like a bicycle grip.....


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Good Idea...You might even use the drapes instead of a towel as a kicker. :bounce:


Best advice given so far!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Good Idea...You might even use the drapes instead of a towel as a kicker. :bounce:


Post of the day! Green.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

still no update on how it went last night???


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

x2 on change the locks.

also watch you vehicle....dont want it keyed


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

Bang her sister


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> Yep relationship advice threads produce! Take the advice of Fishburd27 and make yourself a sandwich, sex ain't all that


I like my sandwiches with a side of ****!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sometimes it is best to just Cut line and Re-bait!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

outtotrout09 said:


> Sometimes it is best to just Cut line and Re-bait!


Good one!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

LosingNemo said:


> Bang her sister


If you decide to give her some sympathy love.. Tell her from behind, she looks just like her sister!! Then hang on!! Cause it's gonna get good!!!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

*DeerSlayer-Last Activity: Yesterday 04:18 PM*

guess he gave in, lol


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

roundman said:


> *DeerSlayer-Last Activity: Yesterday 04:18 PM*
> 
> guess he gave in, lol


Maybe he was using her computer???


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

We saved him from that B. A proud moment for 2cool for sure. Ann landers aint got nothing on 2cool. Now if if would just take the solid advice on revenge sex. Tell her she looks just like her sister when she is nikkid, throw down a twenty afterwards, then wipe it on the drapes as you head out the door. Then and only then, will this whole matter would be properly resolved


----------

